# July 2010 TD Winners



## sumosmoke (Aug 9, 2010)

After 8 creative entries were submitted, we have two winners!!

*Judges Poll Winner = Meateater* with his entry of Raspberry Pomegranite Spares, Sparemeat Satay, Sparemeat Empanadas, Pork Spare Riblets

*Member's Vote Award = Squirrel* with her hickory smoked spare ribs with a chipotle/peach/bourban glaze

All entries were nothing less than creative. Thanks for everyone's participation be it with entering the contest or voting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats Meateater & Squirrel !

Everybody had great looking ribs!

Keep up the great cooking,

Bearcarver


----------



## bassman (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!  Those are some excellent looking plates.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratualions to both of you for truly awsome dishes


----------



## bbally (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on two fantastic looking plates!!!  Great work!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Job!

CONGRATS!!!

Todd


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome for sure. Now how bout some insight on those  recipes!!!!


----------



## squirrel (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay! My first throwdown! I'll be posting my stuff later today, but I'm heading to the dentist. OMG!

Congrats to Meateater also!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 9, 2010)

Great entries both of you...*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## miamirick (Aug 9, 2010)

how about posting all entries and who did them along with the judges scores so we get some more insight?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 9, 2010)

miamirick said:


> how about posting all entries and who did them along with the judges scores so we get some more insight?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Rick ... always making sure I'm on the right track ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have these ready to post, just didn't have time before I left for work this morning.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 9, 2010)

u know i love you

wanna see where chef rob landed this time


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 9, 2010)

Listed are the participants in the July 2010 TD, along with the # of points received in the Judges' Vote (listed in ( ) ), and the name of their entry. They represent the order in which they appeared in the poll.

1. *Miamirick* (50) countrystyle smoked ribs stuffed with blue crab wrapped with bacon and a few apricot glazed friends

2. *Tukson* (59) Hubbard squash stuffed with sausage dressing and pork spare ribs along with beef ribs and orange tree leaves for the Armadillo's ears and tail

3. *Squirrel* (68) Hickory smoked spare ribs with a chipotle/peach/bourban glaze

4. *Bbally* (59) Colorado Crown of Spares, with Southwest Cornbread Center

5. *Lugnutz* (60) Sweet & Sassy Glazed Ribs. Rubbed with cumin, garlic and onion powder, black pepper, salt and cayenne, glazed with a cayenne, brown sugar, butter and lime juice concoction

6. *Meateater* (74) Raspberry Pomegranite Spares, Sparemeat Satay, Sparemeat Empanadas, Pork Spare Riblets

7. *RdKnB* (46) The Smoked All American, pork ribs smoked with apple chips, with smoked homemade apple sauce, smoked homemade mac and cheese and smoked corn on the cob

8. *Richoso* (68) Aloha Spares with my Hawaiian Mustard BBQ Sauce


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, just got home and what a nice surprise. Congrats Squirrel on the members award, what a great entry. Everyone that entered deserves a pat on the back.  Let's get a bunch of entry's for the brisket T-Down folks.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 9, 2010)

miamirick said:


> u know i love you
> 
> wanna see where chef rob landed this time


LMAO!!!!!!!!

been real busy so i sat this one out.............

congrats to the winners on some fantastic plates!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats goes out to Meateater and Squirrel ans to all the folks that entried too.


----------

